# Probleme espace ipad 2   dossier autre dans itunes plein



## latino3131 (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous !

Voila heureux possesseur d'un ipad2 mais....

Mais voila que la partie autre dans itunes prend énormément de place 12.2Go!
Photo:80mo / Apps 1.73Go /  Libre 50mo 

j'ai pas trouvé d'info pour résoudre le problème  j'ai fait des synchro mais toujours rien!


info Ipad2 16go wifi en 4.3
80mo 


Merci d'avance!
Latino3131


----------



## regsam (2 Juin 2011)

Je pense que dans ce cas, le mieux serait de le restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde antérieure. Ou encore mieux, faire cette restauration en nouvel iPad en ayant soin de sauvegarder les dossiers essentiels. 
Tiens moi au courant de tes démarches.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juin 2011)

Autre: C'est pas en grande partie la boite mails le carnet d'adresses (avec photos des contacts incluses) et l'agenda ?


----------



## latino3131 (5 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

merci pour vos réponses mais malheureusement cela na rien donné!
La restauration d'une ancienne sauvegarde na rien changé et aussi tenté  de faire une restauration avec le même firmware 4.3 (8F191) mais une  erreur est survenu 3194

Donc j'ai regardé mon fichier hosts qui na pas l'adresse "*gs.apple.com*" et meme si je la rajoute que je redémarre itunes cela n'a aucun effet!

Donc...

merci en tout cas


----------



## regsam (6 Juin 2011)

Dans ce cas, je te conseille de prendre contact avec Apple, soit en téléphonant au 08 05 54 00 03
soit en prenant rdv avec le service  Genius des Apple Stores


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@latino3131, pour les 12 go s'est peut-être la copie de ta bibliothèque qui se trouve dans itunes media.


----------



## latino3131 (7 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir


franchement la je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête!!

j'ai refait la manip sur trois pc.... a  deux endroit différent.... et avec itunes MaJ avec la dernier version de quelques heures...... et toujours pareil :rateau::rateau::rateau:

j'ai aucune musique sur l'ipad,les mail je garde juste les 25 dernier,dans le dossier de sauvegarde il ny a pas des fichiers de grosse taille juste la liste des apps installer.

la solution de regsam est vraiment le dernier recour mais c'est vraiment horrible de buter sur un problème comme celui ci.

un hard reset m'obligera a me taper la dernière version non?
car je lorgne le jailbreak qui arrive...donc pas trop envie de me le voir passer sous le nez!

merci encore


----------

